# podepisovat se



## Odriski

Hi everyone! I have 2 questions about this sentence: Mimo jiné se na jejich výskytu podepisuje i zhoršené životní prostředí. 
I am a little confused about this sentence:
first, what does "podepisovat se" mean here? I looked up in the dictionary, and it says it means "sign", but I don't think it means "sign" here...
second, which word is the subject in this sentence? "zhoršené životní prostředí"?

Many Thanks for your answer!

Odriski


----------



## bibax

Podepsati se (perf.), podepisovati se (imperf.):

1) to put one's signature to sth,  e.g. put your signature here = tady se podepište;
2) to leave one's marks, to do a job on sth,  e.g. he (has) left his marks on it = podepsal se na tom;

The expression "zhoršené životní prostředí" is the subject of the given sentence (prostředí se podepsalo - věta holá).


----------



## Odriski

Thanks, so literal translation is "Beside anything else, the worsen living enviroment left its mark on its apparence"


----------



## bibax

Mimo jiné se na jejich výskytu podepisuje i zhoršené životní prostředí.
_... leaves (or is leaving) its marks on their occurrence (podepisuje se - present tense, imperf.);_

I think it is a news (journalistic) style. In standard Czech it could be:

*Mimo jiné se na příčinách [*_or maybe_* na změně četnosti] jejich výskytu [značnou měrou/nepříznivě] podílí i zhoršené životní prostředí. 
*
podíleti se, míti podíl = to participate, to be involved in sth;


----------



## Emys

Odriski said:


> Thanks, so literal translation is "Beside anything else, the worsen living enviroment left its mark on its apparence"



I think, it's just an environment (without living) in English. 
"Podepsat se na něčem" could be something like: to have an unfavourable impact/effect on sth.


----------



## toygekko

Podepisovat se = (negativně) ovlivňovat. Podmět je *zhoršené životní prostředí. *Můžete větu parafrázovat třeba takto:

_Jejich výskyt mimo jiné negativně ovlivňuje zhoršené životní prostředí.
__Jejich výskyt je mimo jiné negativně ovlivněn zhoršeným životním prostředím.
Na jejich výskyt má negativní vliv mimo jiné zhoršené životní prostředí.
V jejich výskytu se nepříznivě odráží mimo jiné zhoršené životní prostředí._


----------

